# New Member



## bojobi (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm Bobby, a new member here. I'm in search of a classic BMW (aren't we all)... Looking for a first collector car that I would keep for a very long time and pass down to my son eventually. 

Looking for a 2002 Tii, 3.0 CS / CSi, E28 M5, E24 M6 etc.... 

Please let me know if anyone is thinking of selling their car... 
Thanks


----------



## SrShark (Feb 10, 2018)

*1985 635csi Euro*



bojobi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Bobby, a new member here. I'm in search of a classic BMW (aren't we all)... Looking for a first collector car that I would keep for a very long time and pass down to my son eventually.
> 
> ...


I have an '85 euro spec for sale. It is Schwarz (Black) and has sport seats. Let me know if you're interested.

Thanks,

David

214 - eight, zero, one - 8671 or send me a PM please. Also, a good email for me is [email protected]


----------

